# Salt Cured Meat



## RUDy (Oct 27, 2008)

How do salt cure meats? Can all meats be salt cured, or just certain kinds?


----------



## DuckA (Oct 12, 2008)

You pretty much just pack them in salt. When you want some, cut cut off a chunk, soak it overnight with a few water changes, and cook however you want. I've mostly heard of pork being used, but I don't know that other meats wouldn't work. 

I've got plans to build a smokehouse with a built-on salt box probably early next year. I'll get it built sometime in the spring and test it out during the spring/ early summer. It's use will be limited during that time, just as a kind of testing phase. I'll bring the meat in the house so that it doesn't get too hot. I'll really start using it around this time next year when we start killing hogs.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

the book Stocking Up has a whole section devoted to curing and smoking meat and fish. 

It isnt just any of the Stocking up books that has the information it is the Special Deluxe Edition Stocking Up copyright 1977

the other ones are devoid of any real information that you cant get elsewhere, that is more updated. It is the books that were written in the back to the land movement in the 70s that have a lot of good information that wont be published or posted any longer.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

remove joints and 'joint capsules' (contain liquids) from any meat (ham) being salt cured. 

salted & smoked ham will last 2-5 years depending on climate/storage conditions.. IF all joint capsules are removed.. otherwise it'll rot..


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Cured meats are delicious. I loved cured ham. I could eat a leg of ham all day.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Washkeeton said:


> the other ones are devoid of any real information that you cant get elsewhere, that is more updated. It is the books that were written in the back to the land movement in the 70s that have a lot of good information that wont be published or posted any longer.


I've noticed that too, Wash, a LOT of reprinted books seem to have been 'edited for stupidity' ie to MAKE you stupid...


----------



## Dr. Know (Jan 31, 2009)

RUDy said:


> How do salt cure meats? Can all meats be salt cured, or just certain kinds?


This is just the highlights and I'll try to get some better info from a pro.......my 79 year old dad.

Remove all joints, on to the smoke house for X # of days, then the meat is "painted" with a "cure", Dr. Laquers I believe, continued smoking for X
X # of days, pay strick attention to anount of heat, smoke and security of the smoke house because the smell will drive animanls and humans to do crazy things, then remove and salt it down and wrap it up. Also you dont have to worry about shelve life because it wont be around long, trust me!

Dr.


----------

